# Orange Lake



## sandlabel (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking for a 2 bedroom condo, any village at Orange Lake either June 25-July 2 or July 2-July 9.  Please let me know if you have anything available either of those 2 weeks.  Thanks!!
Lisa

Landsabel@aol.com


----------



## sandlabel (Jun 13, 2016)

Bump...still looking


----------



## MagicMedic (Jun 17, 2016)

[Deleted:

-All rentals posted in this forum must be for $100 per night or less.

-Please review the rules at the top of the page before posting in this forum.]


----------



## MagicMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

*2Br Orange Lake west 7/1-7/8 $700*

Hurry if you are interested. I will cancel my reservation on Tuesday if I get no replies

Chris


----------

